# Why weather forecasters make things up



## billski (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## jaysunn (Mar 30, 2014)

The whole 5 day forecast is freezing.  I put that there!!!  +1, get the ice pick.  7 day forecasting is just throwing darts, LOL.


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 30, 2014)

@billski, or William, since we are now acquaintances on AZ.  That shit was funny LOL.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 30, 2014)

for money.


----------

